# Far Cry Water n land Graphics Problem



## turen009 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hallo,
Far Cry runs on my pc, but it shows white waters and completely black ground. Other than the white water and black ground, characters and bullet fire is okay.I have tried low to high video settings, same result.Moreover, the compass on bottom left of screen always flickers.I have tried patch 1.3(only 1.3, not previous patches), but didnt solve.
My system specs is:

Intel Celeron D 2.66 GHz,
RAM 256 MB,
Graphics Intel built in 82865G 96 MB,
Sound built in Realtech AC97 audio,
Direct X 9.0C,
Drivers of sound and graphics card -latest updated
HDD 13B free space,
Windows XP service pack 2.

please help.

Thanks, 
turen


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF.



turen009 said:


> Intel Celeron D 2.66 GHz
> RAM 256 MB
> Graphics Intel built in 82865G 96 MB


This is your problem. Far Cry, while now a bit old, is still a very demanding game, and needs some pretty tough equipment to run. Most importantly, you really need a dedicated graphics card - any of the currently available models should do (GeForce 7 or 8 series, ATI X1K or X2K series). I would also recommend a fair bit more RAM - Far Cry likes to have at least 512MB, preferably 1GB. Your Celeron should be able to handle it, but I wouldn't be surprised if it causes some bottlenecking (if you upgrade the RAM and video card, the CPU will be the slowest component).

Keep in mind that if you do upgrade, you'll likely need to upgrade your power supply as well. Check the "Power Supply Info" thread in my signature for recommendations.


----------



## bluwsummers (Mar 3, 2009)

hi Im also, having the same problem about the ground and water texture Its all white, but the environment and others works just fine


my pc specs are: 

Intel Core2 2.8 GHz
Xp-pro sp3
2gb Ram Pc-800 DDR2
160gb Hitachi HDD
Asus P5KPL-AM Intel g31 Mobo,
Intel(R) GMA3100 - On board graphics card
DirectX 9.0c

and I think that the specs required for far cry is already met, but still why is it like that,

hope anyone can help me and it would be much appreciated :smile:


----------



## )Cayman( (Feb 24, 2009)

i get that in FSX.....usually resets itself after a few mins after my hardrive had found all the texture files....tho fsx has so many textures and is heavy on ur hdd...

tried a re-install?....maybe the installation has become corrupt and its lost some textures....try running a registry cleaner too......look up 'CCLEANER'


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Far Cry is only supported by the Intel 82945G Express Chipset when running XP. No other Intel chipset supports it.

You can check here if you don't believe me.
Best you can try to do is upgrade your graphics drivers (they will be at the above website).
If this is a desktop PC, you could upgrade but if it is a laptop you're pretty much out of luck.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea bluwsummers you can upgrade everything on your motherboard

get a new PSU, CPU, Graphics card and Ram


----------



## bluwsummers (Mar 3, 2009)

@ Cayman ,Tiber Septim and Mcninjaguy

yes I tried to reinstalling it first but still the same problem, so I did some reading about the Issue and guess what . . I just need to patch it. I used Patch 1.3, I think it has some issues on the shader and it was fixed in this patch or so I think... I'm currently on bunker now and I hate those trigen, so hard to kill waste of ammo and they jump like crazy!

anyway thanks for all the help guys I really appreciate it 

and for others that need the patch i'll put the link here 

http://www.ubi.com/US/Downloads/Info.aspx?dlId=691


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you got it fixed, thanks for letting us know the solution.


----------



## )Cayman( (Feb 24, 2009)

good to hear matey!


----------



## yashya (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks for solution


----------



## Dahaka (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, I have the same poblem but ven i installed tha patch 1.3 it fixed. My coputer is:
Fastfame 8VT
AMD Ahlont XP 1700+ 1,46 GHz
1 GB Ram
GeForce FX 5500 256 MB 128 bit
250 GB HDD
5.1 sound card
And the Far cry work with the maximum video option (Max resulorion, everything in the advenced video option is in Very high, 4x anistropic filtering, maximum antianalysing, ultra high water detail). work verry good without crashing


----------



## BillyBoy15 (May 19, 2012)

Hey y'all my laptop does the same I haven't installed the patch yet 
But my specs are:
Win 7 home basic sp1
Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 370 @2.40GHz
4.0 GB DDR3 RAM
Intel(R) HD Graphics

I play with the CD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

BillyBoy15 said:


> Hey y'all my laptop does the same I haven't installed the patch yet


Install the patch.


----------

